# Angelhaken verletzt Hund



## Elmar Elfers (27. Mai 2021)

Wenn Coffee mitkommt und wir zum Beispiel am Forellensee unterwegs sind, suche ich seinen Liegeplatz gründlich nach Unrat ab. Schlimmstes Szenario für mich: Haken mit Forellenteig in maulnähe ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Mai 2021)

Wie oft ich meinem Hund in irgendwelche Gebüsche an der Weser habe folgen müssen, weil er sich in weggeworfener Angelschnur verfangen hat.... auch ohne Haken ne schmerzhafte Sache.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2021)

Sowas ist natürlich Mist. Genau wie Scherben und ähnlicher Unrat.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. Mai 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wie oft ich meinem Hund in irgendwelche Gebüsche an der Weser habe folgen müssen, weil er sich in weggeworfener Angelschnur verfangen hat.... auch ohne Haken ne schmerzhafte Sache.


Absolut! Gerade die feine Geflochtene, oder?


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas ist natürlich Mist. Genau wie Scherben und ähnlicher Unrat.


Ja, Coffees Freundin, eine Hovawart-Dame, hatte auch vor Kurzem die Bekanntschaft mit einer Scherbe im Elbstrandsand gemacht....


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Mai 2021)

Geflochtene brauchts nicht- Monofil schneidet ähnlich gut ins Fleisch


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Mai 2021)

Unsere alte Pudelmix Dame kommt nicht mit ans Wasser, dafür ist sie mittlerweile zu unruhig unterwegs. Es reicht schon, beim Gassi gehen darauf aufzupassen, dass sie nicht alles Frisst was auf den Gehwegen so an fressbaren Unrat rumliegt......da sind manche leute ja echt Schmerzbefreit- Angebissen Brötchen in die ecke pfeffern, Schale Pommes mit Mayo auf dem Gehweg, anscheinend aus der Hand gefallen, da kommt man nicht auf die Idee das aufzuheben


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Mai 2021)

Da hatten wir mir unserem Glück der hat nix gefressen was rumlag.Und seine Füße haben wir mit Schuhe geschützt. Meine Angelstellen an der Lippe waren auch immer recht Sauber. Mal Zigarettenkippen Kronkorken oder der andere Kleinkram von lernen Verpackungen  was such aber echt in Grenzen gehalten  hat


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Mai 2021)

Unsere Aussie-Dame kommt nicht nur mit an das Wasser, sondern auch mit ins Boot, natürlich mit eigener Rettungsweste.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. Mai 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Unsere alte Pudelmix Dame kommt nicht mit ans Wasser, dafür ist sie mittlerweile zu unruhig unterwegs. Es reicht schon, beim Gassi gehen darauf aufzupassen, dass sie nicht alles Frisst was auf den Gehwegen so an fressbaren Unrat rumliegt......da sind manche leute ja echt Schmerzbefreit- Angebissen Brötchen in die ecke pfeffern, Schale Pommes mit Mayo auf dem Gehweg, anscheinend aus der Hand gefallen, da kommt man nicht auf die Idee das aufzuheben


Unser hatte mal kurz vor der Junghunde-Grupper einen großen Weingummi-Schnulli vom Weg inhaliert. War eine super Stunde mit einem Kromi auf Zucker ...


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Mai 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Unsere Aussie-Dame kommt nicht nur mit an das Wasser, sondern auch mit ins Boot, natürlich mit eigener Rettungsweste.
> Anhang anzeigen 375383



Nicht nur ein schöner Hund - endlich mal ein Boot mit nem richtigen Poller....


----------



## Ladi74 (27. Mai 2021)

Und ne schöne Gegend!
Kaasboll-Bootsfamilie?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Mai 2021)

Ja das ist schon Bitter , mit den "liegengelassenen2 Angelschnüren incl. Haken am Ufer und auch im Wasser.  Leider wird es immer mehr, warum das praktiziert wird, keine Ahnung, die Mülleimer sind ja auch alle immer soweit entfernt. Ich habe es letztes Jahr im Sommer Live am Strand miterlebt wie sich ein kleiner Junge einen verrosteten Drilling in den Fuß getreten hat, voll brutal und Sünde und der Lüdde musste ins Krankenhaus. Aber er war hart im nehmen, am nächsten Tag düste er wieder am Strand rum, allerdings mit Plastiktüte über seinem Fuß.


----------



## Gert-Show (27. Mai 2021)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Und ne schöne Gegend!
> Kaasboll-Bootsfamilie?


Ja, das war letztes Jahr am Dyroysund, im Hintergrund ist Senja zu sehen, hinten links der Anderdalen Nationalpark.
Boot war ein GeMi 625 GF (glaube ich)...dieses Jahr dürfen wir leider nicht...an Fronleichnam wäre es losgegangen.


----------



## Floma (27. Mai 2021)

Als ich noch ein halber war, hatten wir einen Schäferhund-Husky Mischlingen, den sich das ältere Paar aus der Nachbarschaft gerne für den Mittagsspaziergang ausgeliehen hat. Abends hat er dann gewürgt, wie das Hunde machen, wenn sie viel Gras gegessen haben. Dieses mal kam aber keine Sabber-Galle-Gras-Pfüze zum vorschein, sondern eine Vorfach mit feinem Haken und Schrotblei. 
Wir haben dann freundlich beim freundlichen Nachbarspaar nachgefragt, ob die was wüssten. Wussten sie auch. Tage vorher hat der Hund einem Angeler Mais gemobst und der Angler war sich hinterher nicht sicher, ob da nicht auch ein bestückter Haken in der Dose war.

Alles gut gegangen, das hätte aber sicherlich auch in einer gefährlichen Entzündung enden können.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. Mai 2021)

Mein Schatz kommt nichtmehr mit ans Wasser  die dreht völlig ab und denkt beim auswerfen das der Köder für sie ist. 
Jetzt hab ich immer meine Freundin dabei...
Mit Hund wars aber schöner :X und vor allem ruhiger


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Mai 2021)

Achsoooo.... Die musste noch selbst ins Wasser werfen und kannst somit den Zeitpunkt aufs Ende des Angelns legen.

Gut eingefädelt!


----------



## Martin1546 (31. Mai 2021)

Ich bin mal in einem See auf einem Angelmesser mit dem Fuss getreten. Das war echt übel


----------



## Ganerc (1. Juni 2021)

Martin1546 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal in einem See auf einem Angelmesser mit dem Fuss getreten. Das war echt übel


Wie erkenne ich ein Angelmesser?


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Juni 2021)

Nicht solange die kuschelkuh jung und wild ist. Noch schnappt sie beim wurf nach jedem wobbler.
Angeln eingestellt noch vor dem ersten wurf.
Und dannn eben die gefahr ein boilie oder frolic mit haken zu finden.


----------



## Ukel (1. Juni 2021)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich ein Angelmesser?


Daran, dass der Angler es noch in der Hand hat


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Juni 2021)

Martin1546 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal in einem See auf einem Angelmesser mit dem Fuss getreten. Das war echt übel


Hab mal eines als Kind am Strand gefunden, allerdings im Sand gesehen und nicht drauf getreten. Hab ich immer noch, nur die Klinge ist schon sehr schmal geworden vom Schleifen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon Bitter , mit den "liegengelassenen2 Angelschnüren incl. Haken am Ufer und auch im Wasser.  Leider wird es immer mehr, warum das praktiziert wird, keine Ahnung, die Mülleimer sind ja auch alle immer soweit entfernt. Ich habe es letztes Jahr im Sommer Live am Strand miterlebt wie sich ein kleiner Junge einen verrosteten Drilling in den Fuß getreten hat, voll brutal und Sünde und der Lüdde musste ins Krankenhaus. Aber er war hart im nehmen, am nächsten Tag düste er wieder am Strand rum, allerdings mit Plastiktüte über seinem Fuß.


Mit 15 im Urlaub hatte ich auch sowas ähnliches, bin etwas über Knietief durchs Wasser gewatet in kurzer Hose und wollte angeln, auf einmal blieb ich hängen mit einem Bein und hatte nen Haken im Knie, mit einigen Metern Schnur dran, die sich an einem Unterwasserfelsen verwickelt hatte. Mußte auch rausoperiert werden.
Unser Hund ist sehr Faul, der legt sich nur in den Schatten unterm Stuhl und pennt.  Schaue aber auch vorher immer alles nach Hinterlassenschaften anderer ab, auch ohne Hund.


----------

